# Rest in peace unnamed blue/black male



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

I only had him for a month, but I really enjoyed him. Imported from Thailand, he arrived with damaged fin/fin rot. He was healing nicely and everything was looking good. Then one day, he was lethargic and next day he passed away. Rest in peace beautiful.


----------



## nicebear24 (May 7, 2012)

Aww I am soooo sorry for your loss... he is very beautiful


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Aw. I'm sorry. He was beautiful.


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! I miss him...


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful fish, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I'm sorry, he was a beautiful fish.


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you very much everyone. He sure was a stunning little guy. I was hoping that his tail fin would grow back...


----------

